# Extra 4-pin molex fan connectors



## Trio (Feb 13, 2009)

So I ordered a case and it came in yesterday. I noticed that the fans had an extra 4-pin molex- ones that plug into the PSU, and the extras that can be plugged into. 

I was wondering, could I plug the extra molex connectors to each fan, THEN connect a molex connector into the PSU so I don't have to use so much wiring? Heres a picture of what it looks like, minus the connector that goes into the mobo:






Thanks in advance. The case is a mess, so I need to optimize cable use.


----------



## us11csalyer (Feb 14, 2009)

If i remember correctly that is just plugged in between your PSU and CD-ROM or HDD and has a fan connector coming off of it.


----------



## StrangleHold (Feb 14, 2009)

Trio said:


> I was wondering, could I plug the extra molex connectors to each fan, THEN connect a molex connector into the PSU so I don't have to use so much wiring?


 
Right, you can just daisy chain them together off one molex power connector.


----------



## MouSe (Feb 15, 2009)

Yep, because fans don't draw much power. I have my case fans all daisy chained to one Molex off the PSU. Four 120mm fans no problem.


----------



## Trio (Feb 15, 2009)

Alright, thanks a lot. That saves me 3 molex's, lol.


----------

